# So he’s a poodle plus?



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting results, but I wonder if it's the whole story. I know you live in Singapore, but where was Bailey bred? Normally genetic tests are developed by sampling a bunch of registered dogs and identifying certain genetic markers they have in common. We know that American and Western European standard poodles went through several genetic bottlenecks after World War II. Therefore, American and Western European poodles lost some of the original genetic diversity found in the breed. I wonder if it's possible that poodles with Eastern European ancestry might have retained genes no longer found in the Western European poodle lines. If the test was developed using an insufficiently broad sampling of poodles, then it might flag markers now lost in Western poodles as coming from Barbets, when in fact the variant was originally found in both breeds.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Bailey, Embark is not accurate. Frosty got those same results on his SECOND testing with Embark (first time he came back as a Beauceron mix!!). Third time, he came back as a purebred poodle. I have no doubt your dog is purebred. Try the Wisdom panel and I bet you will get 100% poodle.


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

Whiskey was bred in Ireland. COI was a whopping 34% 

Hmm I never even considered the accuracy of the results…shame of me (I did science in university).


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I believe the barbet had poodle blood re-bred into the gene pool due to low numbers at one point. I do think is entirely possible that he is still purebred.


----------

